# This is it!!!!



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Run to the tribs. They're coming this rain should be the best run of the season. If you don't catch one this week you should give up. Hurry. Don't bother with any other species it is only steelhead now.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

LMAO!!!! 

flash---------------------------------out


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,ve got to move north


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

wise guy!!!!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

got,a catch a steelhead


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dude, don't smoke the whole thing. Put it out halfway.
Heh, it'll be soon........:B


----------



## CTB86 (Feb 16, 2006)

Man, I heard some guy already caught like 600 yesterday.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Sad part about this is, there are some out there that believe this.

flash----------------------------out


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That was me, but i wasn't 600, it was 60. Got them in a small trib out east that nobody even knows exists, including me......


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I caught 5 yesterday on my new centerpin out east. 

Then I woke up from my nap with the dog licking my face.

flash----------------------------out


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

so when r they coming . i say about a month or so. i live west by the vermilion! 1st time fly fishing for um this year. tried last year and caught one but the line snapped when i went to lift it up. was just using a regular pole tho. well i can't wait i been practicing all year with my fly gear. i didn't even use my boat that much.


----------



## CTB86 (Feb 16, 2006)

I heard the Steelhead decided to take a break this year. Sorry guys.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Steelhead only come in every other year. Basically on the Even years. 2008 is the next time the steelies will come into the Ohio Tributaries. Pennsylvania has a strain that comes in this year, as does Michigan. 

Your wasting your time in Ohio this season.....

flash--------------------------out


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

So that is why i didn't catch any last year. It wan't me it was the fish


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

fishaholic i fish vermilion as much as possible we should hook up get some tight lines and watch the drag spinn.


----------



## jeepjon (Dec 2, 2006)

My dream was that right now I could afford a centerpin right now...darn fly stuff too expensive!

-Jon


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

wtf r u talking about the steelhead come on every other year? r u smoking some crack. they come in all the time. i never heard that bs before. i will be there anyways then so u can try to catch me if they r a no show lol


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

jay whats up me and my cousins fly fish vermilion all the time let us know whats up.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

when they stock the steelhead fry, they go out into erie and return there second year of age, and there on and there on.. ksuflash is pulling your rod. LOLOL


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I went out for a bit today with the pin to mess around. I seen quite a few fly fisherman out today, looked like they were targeting steel.
All I caught were a few dink smallies.


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

I went today at the mouth of the Chagrin using jig/maggots with no luck


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe next week it will get a bit more active.

flash----------------------------out


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

i kno i was jk anyways


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

This is serious!!!!!!!

A substance has been found in ALL Lake erie Tribs that is found to be extremely toxic. Please use extreme caution when doing anything in or around these waterways. The substance is known as Dihydrogen Oxide and has been found to cause the following:

Causes excessive sweating and vomiting 
A major component of acid rain 
Can cause severe burns in the gaseous state 
Accidental inhalation can kill you 
Primary contributor to erosion 
Decreases effectiveness of automobile brakes 
Has been found in tumors of terminal cancer patients 
May dissolve metal ions especially in the presence of road salt 

In 2004, the most recent year for which statistics are available, 4,100 Americans many of them under the age of 10 died from excessive dosages of dihydrogen oxide commonly found in many homes and recreation sites. Our polluted lakes, rivers and oceans are known to contain vast quantities of dihydrogen oxide. On this, there is no controversy! Contaminated ground water? Same tragic situation. In California, Missouri and Georgia families have lost their homes to dihydrogen oxide contamination. In some applications, dihydrogen oxide is a major contributor to injuries from falls. In other applications dihydrogen oxide is a major cause of burns.

Contamination Is Reaching Epidemic Proportions!
Quantities of dihydrogen monoxide have been found in almost every stream, lake, and reservoir in Ohio today. But the pollution is global, and the contaminant has even been found in Antarctic ice. DHMO has caused millions of dollars of property damage.

Companies dump waste DHMO into rivers and the ocean, and nothing can be done to stop them because this practice is still legal. The impact on wildlife is extreme, and we cannot afford to ignore it any longer!

The Horror Must Be Stopped!
The American government has refused to ban the production, distribution, or use of this damaging chemical due to its "importance to the economic health of this nation." In fact, the navy and other military organizations are conducting experiments with DHMO, and designing multi-billion dollar devices to control and utilize it during warfare situations. Hundreds of military research facilities receive tons of it through a highly sophisticated underground distribution network. Many store large quantities for later use.



Please be careful!!!!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

100% true...I am seriously not making this up....do some research on the internet


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

H2O, water. Dihydrogen Monoxide.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Great!!!! Now you ruined it!!!!!......LOL


----------

